# trouble code 11...and comments.



## Red Wings Rule! (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone know what the ODB code #11 is for a 96 Altima GXE? Is it the mass air flow sensor? My Altima (with 157,000 miles) runs fine right now (with the MIL on). But, here's what happened earlier:
I stopped at a stop sign. Car was running fine. I then accelerated and the car started to sputter like it was running out of gas and/or like something was clogging the fuel filter. (But it had 3/4 of a tank) The more I pushed the accelerator the worse it became. I then pulled over and stopped. It idled fine like nothing was wrong. But as soon as I pushed on the gas it sputtered even worse than before, then stalled. I then turned the key and it started right up and seemed fine. Until I pushed the accelerator. It then sputtered badly and stalled again. Then it didn't want to start.
So, I got out, looked under the hood and started tapping on the stuff. That may sound odd but my 93 GMC Jimmy did the same sputtering/stalling thing when it had about 170,000 miles on it and it turned out to be the EGR valve sticking. (By the way my 4x4 Jimmy now has 247,000 miles on it and is still going strong...all original motor and tranny...nothing has been rebuilt. GMC's are awesome!)
Anyhow, once I discovered it was the EGR on the Jimmy all I had to to was tap on it a few times and it would un-stick the EGR and clear up. (Until I finally replaced the EGR) SO, after tapping on stuff on the Altima it did actually start right up and ran ok....so long as I didn't try to accelerate too fast. If I did accelerate too fast it would sputter and stall. Finally after about 10 minutes of driving cautiously it cleared up completely. I've since driven it about 45 miles and it has been fine. (Other than the MIL is on) Does that sound like the Mass air flow sensor on the Altima? I checked the code and I believe it is showing code 11. (It flashes once slowly....then pauses...then flashes once more a little faster than the first time).
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Red Wings Rule! said:


> Anyone know what the ODB code #11 is for a 96 Altima GXE? Is it the mass air flow sensor? My Altima (with 157,000 miles) runs fine right now (with the MIL on). But, here's what happened earlier:
> I stopped at a stop sign. Car was running fine. I then accelerated and the car started to sputter like it was running out of gas and/or like something was clogging the fuel filter. (But it had 3/4 of a tank) The more I pushed the accelerator the worse it became. I then pulled over and stopped. It idled fine like nothing was wrong. But as soon as I pushed on the gas it sputtered even worse than before, then stalled. I then turned the key and it started right up and seemed fine. Until I pushed the accelerator. It then sputtered badly and stalled again. Then it didn't want to start.
> So, I got out, looked under the hood and started tapping on the stuff. That may sound odd but my 93 GMC Jimmy did the same sputtering/stalling thing when it had about 170,000 miles on it and it turned out to be the EGR valve sticking. (By the way my 4x4 Jimmy now has 247,000 miles on it and is still going strong...all original motor and tranny...nothing has been rebuilt. GMC's are awesome!)
> Anyhow, once I discovered it was the EGR on the Jimmy all I had to to was tap on it a few times and it would un-stick the EGR and clear up. (Until I finally replaced the EGR) SO, after tapping on stuff on the Altima it did actually start right up and ran ok....so long as I didn't try to accelerate too fast. If I did accelerate too fast it would sputter and stall. Finally after about 10 minutes of driving cautiously it cleared up completely. I've since driven it about 45 miles and it has been fine. (Other than the MIL is on) Does that sound like the Mass air flow sensor on the Altima? I checked the code and I believe it is showing code 11. (It flashes once slowly....then pauses...then flashes once more a little faster than the first time).
> Sorry for the long post.


Hi, 
I don't have the service manual in front of me so I can't tell you what the code is. On the subject of the EGR valve, they do tend to get clogged up or fail right about 140-170 miles. So it is possible your might be the same. You can check its condition by running the car and pressing on the diaphram of the EGR, if the car stalls out then its not clogged, the diapram is sticking. If the car does not stall out then you have a bad EGR valve. I would suggest replacing it along with a new gasket. Check all the hoses connecting to it for any cracks and replace them if required. 

Frank


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I believe the code is the Camshaft Sensor (CMP) in the distributor - a very common problem in the Altima.

But if you are curious if the EGR is indeed sticking. Do the tapping on the housing trick you've mentioned. But next time unplug the vacuum line from the EGR valve and cork it with a screw or something. Drive around town until you are completely satisfied the problem has cleared up. Then you can blame the EGR valve.


----------



## Red Wings Rule! (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the EGR and etc. I decided to take the car to autozone to have the code checked. It was code 11 and that is the camshaft position sensor. That's like a $40 part at autozone. :thumbup:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Red Wings Rule! said:


> Thanks for the info on the EGR and etc. I decided to take the car to autozone to have the code checked. It was code 11 and that is the camshaft position sensor. That's like a $40 part at autozone. :thumbup:


Not so fast... 
If the camshaft position sensor is bad, then you might have to replace the distributor as a whole unit because the sensor is integrated and hard mounted into the unit, they can't be seperated. Count on paying ~450-500 for a new distributor, I don't reccomend going with a rebuilt one. A search through this forum will explain the distributor issue in more depth.

Frank


----------



## Red Wings Rule! (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah I just found out about needing the whole distributor. And this is probably the final nail in the coffin for Nissan. I've owned this Altima for a year and it has been nothing but trouble. I've tried my best to stay positive and not get down on Nissan, but this is absurd. I've replaced more crap in the last year on my 96 Altima with 157,000 miles on it than I have had to replace in 10 years on my 4x4 93 Jimmy with almost 250,000 miles! (I bought the Jimmy in 96). I like the Nissan (when it runs good), and it and all Nissans look nice, but it's had WAY too many problems, and those problems have been WAY too expensive to fix. I bought the Nissan because I had been looking for a nice 4-banger for like a year to save on gas. And the Nissan was simply the nicest looking car I had seen in that year. And, according to things I read on the internet and people I talked to, they are great cars. But, mine hasn't been great, and I am not happy with Nissan at all. I will get this fixed....but it's the last repair I will make. If it messes up again I'm trading it in for a GM and cutting all ties with Nissan.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Red Wings Rule! said:


> Yeah I just found out about needing the whole distributor. And this is probably the final nail in the coffin for Nissan. I've owned this Altima for a year and it has been nothing but trouble. I've tried my best to stay positive and not get down on Nissan, but this is absurd. I've replaced more crap in the last year on my 96 Altima with 157,000 miles on it than I have had to replace in 10 years on my 4x4 93 Jimmy with almost 250,000 miles! (I bought the Jimmy in 96). I like the Nissan (when it runs good), and it and all Nissans look nice, but it's had WAY too many problems, and those problems have been WAY too expensive to fix. I bought the Nissan because I had been looking for a nice 4-banger for like a year to save on gas. And the Nissan was simply the nicest looking car I had seen in that year. And, according to things I read on the internet and people I talked to, they are great cars. But, mine hasn't been great, and I am not happy with Nissan at all. I will get this fixed....but it's the last repair I will make. If it messes up again I'm trading it in for a GM and cutting all ties with Nissan.



I have the same year make and model as you. Additionally I had the same exact problems; replaced the distributor ( which I rec. new not rebuilt), EGR valve. These issues, plus a couple of others, are very common. If the dist. and EGR are the only issues your car should run fine for some time. My Altima just turned 197,000 miles last night. Keep in mind that very few 10 yr old cars don't experience problems.

Frank

Keep in ming that very few cars that are 10 years old don't e


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, I'm of the opinion that unless you can do the repairs yourself, you get the most bang for the buck if you get a car that is 2 or 3 years old. 

Ten years is about the point where all the real car headaches begins and the pocketbook shrinks. And if I may add the last nail to the coffin; if you haven't yet replaced the oxygen sensor then get ready to replace that soon because its normal lifespan is about 60,000 miles.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jserrano said:


> Yeah, I'm of the opinion that unless you can do the repairs yourself, you get the most bang for the buck if you get a car that is 2 or 3 years old.
> 
> Ten years is about the point where all the real car headaches begins and the pocketbook shrinks. And if I may add the last nail to the coffin; if you haven't yet replaced the oxygen sensor then get ready to replace that soon because its normal lifespan is about 60,000 miles.


I wasn't aware the life of o2 sensors is that short, I never replaced them yet and I have 196,000 miles. Then again with my luck its probably rusted to the cata.
Ya no kidding you can say that again about a 10 year old car. In the last 1-2 years I replaced the EGR valve, distributor, intake gasket, driver's CV joint, head lights, exhaust, tires, tune ups oil changes and on and on and on! 
As soon as they figure out how "beam-me-up" I'm selling my car and getting a transporter installed in my house and work


----------

